# The CEO of the German automaker said during an investor conference that self-driving cars are more challenging than once thought.



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/self-driving-cars-autonomous-daimler/
It's always been common sense that SDC's can never work. It has taken years for most "experts" and "smart people" to figure out the obvious.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/self-driving-cars-autonomous-daimler/
> It's always been common sense that SDC's can never work. It has taken years for most "experts" and "smart people" to figure out the obvious.


Common sense isn't really very common.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/self-driving-cars-autonomous-daimler/
> It's always been common sense that SDC's can never work. It has taken years for most "experts" and "smart people" to figure out the obvious.


ZDUHHHHHH !!!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/self-driving-cars-autonomous-daimler/
> It's always been common sense that SDC's can never work. It has taken years for most "experts" and "smart people" to figure out the obvious.


This is really gonna screw up Uber's business plan.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Even self-driving cars have too much self-respect to drive for Uber.


----------

